# Not one of ours but nice when credit given



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Paula and Madison - ATSAR

http://www.ajc.com/metro/content/metro/stories/2009/05/09/zinkhan_dog_search.html

Good find! I am sure a lot of people will be sleeping more peacefully tonight.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big congrats to both!
Always nice to see closure for the family and evidence for the prosecutioin.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Excellent....and I agree Nancy....always great to see the credit given, no matter who it is.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, interesting story. It is always good to hear when the dogs are used and successful.

Thanks for posting Nancy.


----------

